# الطائرات المصنعة فى مصر من سنة 50الى سنة 67 .. الموضوع منقول



## diver002 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مقاتلات كانت تصنع عربياً .....(( فى مصر ))

حياكم الله اخوانى ............. اينما كنتم واسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير......

هذه المرة اود ان اتكلم عن الشرف العربى وعن دولة رفعته ذات يوم وعن دولة ماتزال ترفعه هى وسوريا و فلسطين .......... تحية لهم جمعيا 

ان الدولة التى اود الكلام عنها هى .............. مصر 
لاكن هذه المرة عن واحدة من انجازات سلاح الجو .............ربما قد كان من المبكر جدا ان يتم الغاء هذا الانجاز وان لا يتم تتطويره ....... لاكن لاباس...

اول طائرة تصنع فى الشرق الاوسط و اول مقاتلة تفوق سرعتها ضعفى سرعة الصوت تصنع عربيا وعالميا ذلك الوقت .....................
انها الطائرات التى كانت تصنعها مصر ..........نبدا بالاولى :

القاهرة 200Helwan 200 :-
هىطائرة تدريب نفاثة مزودة بمحركين. تم إنتاج 63 طائرة حتى عام 1969..........
كانت هى بداية التصنيع لطائرات حلوان الحربية او كما يطلق عليها مؤخرا اسم القاهرة......
تم التصنيع بواسطة الهيئة العربية للتصنيع...........
فى مصر
وهذه خصائص الطائرة :-
باع الجناحين :10.93 متر
الطول الكلى :8.93 متر
الوزن الاقصى للاقلاع :3350 كجم
قوة دفع المحرك : 400 كجم للمحرك الواحد

هذه صور الطائرة :
















وقد توقف مشروع انتاج الطائرة عام 1969 م وذلك بضغوط امريكية ويقال :(بضغوط روسية وذلك لتسويق طائراتها الميج التى كانت بدائية مقارنة للتقنية المصرية التالية التى كانت قنبلة عصرها فعلا انها.................


طائرة حلوان 300 (( القاهرة 300 )) :-
قد كانت اسرع مقاتلة فى العالم ذلك الوقت وحتى اسرع من الميج 17 وكل ماكان موجود وقتها ..........................
(( شى لست متاكد منه ..... انهم سرقوا تصميمات هذه الطائرة للاستفادة منها فى تصنيع وتتطوير الميج 21 .....................))

نعم يا اخوانى كانت مصر تصنع طائرات حربية اذهلت العالم من عام 56 الى عام 69 ...........................

هذه خصائص الطائرة حلوان 300
اسرع طائرة فى العالم ...........................ذلك الوقت (( لا اسرائيل - لا امريكة لا روسيا )) فقط مصر

لذلك مات الروس موت ليوقفوا انتاج هذه الطائرة ...........ليسوقوا الميج ويبيعوها لمصر

حتى انهم سمحوا لمصر بتجميع الميج 21 والميج 17 فى مصر مقابل ان توقف هذه الطائرة عن الانتاج................وضاع الحلم وضاع التطوير عام 69 ............
المواصفات العامة النوع طائرة ذات مقعد واحد دفاعية اعتراضية ذات قدرة محدودة على مهاجمة الاهداف الارضية
الطاقم شخص واحد الطول 12.40 متر طول الجناح 5.84 متر الارتفاع 3.15متر
مساحة الجناح 16.70متر مربع وزن الطائرة بدون تسليح 2100 كيلوجرام وزن
الطائرة بالتسليح 5443 كيلوجرام نوع المحرك بريستول اورفياس 703 او
براندنر E-300 تربوجيت ( مناسب للنموذج الثالث )
قوة الدفع 
الاداء السرعة القصوى 2124 كم/س او 1802كم/س في حالة تحميلها بصاروخين جو-جو
معدل الارتفاع 203 م/ث اقصى ارتفاع 39370 قدم التسليح المدفع مدفعين
30ملليمتر هيسبانو او 4 مدافع 23 ملليمتر Nudelmann-Suranov NS-23 cannon
الصواريخ 4 صورايخ جو-جو ( infra-red (IR)

على العموم انا الان ليس بصدد ان اقول لماذا توقف الانتاج لاكن سافرد لك فى موضوع منفصل ...............قريبا (( لماذا توقف انتاج حلوان 300 ))
هذه صور الحلم العربى الضائع :


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع

و مصر صنعت طائرات اخرى غير حلوان


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع شيق وجميل ويستحق التوقف عنده \ اما مايخص الضغوط التي منعت مصر من متابعة صناعة الطائرات هو كي نكون تحت رحمتهم في امور الصناعة الحربية وهذا امر بسيط فهل سمعت يوما كلمة طيبه من اي بلد غربي اوشرقي تقال بحق بلد عربي وكل ذلك لنكون تابعين لهم في كل امور حيانتا اليومية هم من يصنع ونحن المستهلكين - مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## diver002 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*هذا صحيح يا سيدى*



مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> و مصر صنعت طائرات اخرى غير حلوان


 
ان مصر تصنع عددا من الطائرات لا بأس بة بنسبة 90 %


----------



## عثرة (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع والصور 
لا ادرى لماذا دائما نرضى بضحكة الغرب علينا ‍!؟


----------



## diver002 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## 0yaz9 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

يعني الحكام العرب من زمان خونة ليس من الان ( ورثة )


----------



## 0yaz9 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

هذه المرة اود ان اتكلم عن الشرف العربى وعن دولة رفعته ذات يوم وعن دولة ماتزال ترفعه هى وسوريا و فلسطين ..........اقتباس

ارجو ان تقول في المرة المقبلة سوريا و غزة


----------



## TURBOFAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بكاء على الاطلال


----------



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يمكن الرجوع إلي الموضوع التالي هنا ، وسوف أنشر كوضوع كامل عن تصنيه وتطورات هذه الطائرة ... علاوة علي مفاجأة أخري ... 

الـمـفـاجــأة ، لا زالت في مصر طائرتين حلوان 300 نطالب بالمحافظة عليهما كتراث قومي 

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## engdoly (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مصر ستبقي قويه ابية
وان شاء الله تصنع كل الطائرات بفضل سواعد ابنائها


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## peteng (1 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا :77:جزيلا:77::63:
​


----------



## ehabseidah (9 يناير 2010)

*thankssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## zamalkawi (9 يناير 2010)

* في هذا الرابط تجدون معلومات عن الطائرة حلوان 300 المعروضة في ألمانيا، الصفحة باللغة الإنجليزية
http://www.deutsches-museum.de/en/flugwerft/collections/jet-aircraft/ha-300/*​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (10 يناير 2010)

يا اخوااااااااااااااانى بارك الله فيكم انا اريد ان اعرف الطائرات التى تتم صناعتها فى مصر كما ذكر بعد الاخوان


----------

